# Medlers motors..Norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Nov 20, 2017)

I have lost count how many times I have been here.being on my doorstep it's a place I often pop too for a wander.medlers was well known in Norfolk as a scrapyard.it was one of the largest in the country.and at its peak mr medlers had thousands of cars in acres of woodland.they reckon as you drove down the drive there was loads of old cars from the twenties and thirties.my step father used the place regularly.and said he was a hard man to deal with.and told me of tricks off going in to by a part and putting another part in there pocket.with the decline of scrap parts for cars and the passing away of mr medler the yard shut.rumour has it he use to store all the cash in his house.the council ordered a clear up of the land on the grounds of environmental reasons,crews were working seven days a week for weeks on end.i often visit the woods here to photograph landscapes too.medlers family still run a brick company and there is a close in the village named after him.there is still quite a lot to see with a few old classics hid up.i always find something new.this time I spotted the tyre in the tree for the first time.this is from two visits.one earlier in the summer and one with the girlfriend who loves cars and mr bones and Maxine


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2017)

I liked that, especially the cart, Nice One Mikey Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 20, 2017)

There's still a few ancient derelict motors lying around. I like the cart as well. But a shame for the Reliant Robin.


----------



## mookster (Nov 20, 2017)

Such an incredible place.

To have seen it in it's heyday would have been a dream of mine.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 20, 2017)

Lovely take on this place mate. Every time I see a set of pics from here there is always something new that I haven’t seen before. I bet you could spend days here!


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 20, 2017)

Lovely. Great report.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 21, 2017)

It's like the wooded equivalent if RAF Folkingham. Almost. Fab set mate.


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2017)

Showed this to my older brother (stop laughing Rubex) and he spotted an A40 Somerset amongst the scrap and he thinks the autocycle is a BSA Dandy, DS might be able to confirm or correct.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks for the compliment smiler - Car is correct, but not sure on the autocycle, not my scene back then! A place well known to me and my mates back in the early '60's when we were all into restoring pre WW11 vehicles. This place was one of four yards that were full of that era motors, unfortunately much of the stuff had just been dumped any old how on the land. Vehicles of 20's and 30's do not take kindly to being just dumped in the open and the bodies soon start o fall apart, so Mr Medler actually lost quite a bit of cash as potentially saleable vehicles slowly turned into piles of rusting scrap and were only of interest to us as a source of the odd spare part and not as a restoration project. Still we rescued a J and T type MG and a couple of Lagondas from the big yard on the A1 down from Bawtry. The coming of the MOT filled these places up even more and the passing of the Environmental Protection Act was their death knell.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 21, 2017)

Great pics there, Id love to go bac.
you are right there is lots in your pics I simply missed but its a rather overwhelming site!


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Thanks for the compliment smiler - Car is correct, but not sure on the autocycle, not my scene back then! A place well known to me and my mates back in the early '60's when we were all into restoring pre WW11 vehicles. This place was one of four yards that were full of that era motors, unfortunately much of the stuff had just been dumped any old how on the land. Vehicles of 20's and 30's do not take kindly to being just dumped in the open and the bodies soon start o fall apart, so Mr Medler actually lost quite a bit of cash as potentially saleable vehicles slowly turned into piles of rusting scrap and were only of interest to us as a source of the odd spare part and not as a restoration project. Still we rescued a J and T type MG and a couple of Lagondas from the big yard on the A1 down from Bawtry. The coming of the MOT filled these places up even more and the passing of the Environmental Protection Act was their death knell.



Got a mark 7 Jag that way, 30 quid


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 21, 2017)

Great attention to detail, I've only been twice I think I need to go back


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you all its deffo one of them places that keeps giving.medler was deffo a well known name around these parts.brewtal if you are ever this way I will take you


----------



## THEGART (Nov 23, 2017)

amazing such haunting beautiful images.


----------



## hippygoth (Nov 27, 2017)

Excellent photos mate - be great to find something like that in my neck of the woods but I suspect anything like it has long been cleared (and probably had a housing estate build on it) by now. Even these days I still enjoy wandering around the odd old-school breakers that are still in business.


----------

